# Walk the drunk game



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I hope it's as popular as Bash the Haggis!

Walk the drunk


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Added to the Game Room and this one keeps score


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Highest so far... 38. Is that good?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dunny, Have another drink...


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

50 meters!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

52 now! With a little more practice, I'm sure I can get behind the wheel next!


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

66 on the second try....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

53 meters. fun


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

60 meters

edit: higest is 68


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Good times, good times. :lol:

74 is my highest so far 8)


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

62 meters on the website game - I haven't walked a dk that far since I worked the Red line..... :lol:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

74 meters my highest......


----------

